# South Africa - Restrictions



## ThomasGary (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of any restrictions of taking commercial photography in South Africa, especially in the Cape Town, Winelands and Kruga National Park Areas?

Any Help appreciated.

Regards

Gary


----------

